

Monitor mode for Broadcom WiFi Chipsets on rooted Android - shoote
http://bcmon.blogspot.com
We've added monitor mode support for very common broadcom wifi chipsets (bcm4329 and bcm4330).<p>Now working on Nexus one and Galaxy S2.<p>More devices coming soon :)<p><i></i> Feel free to download the kernel driver source and use with your android phone.
======
bede
A really interesting project – I do hope this makes the front page. Injection
would be the icing on the cake.

